# disrespectful turkey jerks



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So I've got to vent for a minute. We just got up here to our lot below monte cristo. I had the intention of watching. Scouting, then roosting a gobbler for my 12 year old daughter to try to hunt in the morning. 

Its been raining all night, and by the number of extremely fresh tracks I'd say that the birds have shown up.

Then I come across a sparkling clean, just spent 12 guage shell, a pile of turkey feathers, and boot tracks with good crisp edges, meaning that with the rain, they had to be made this morning.

No one else has legal access to this property. And being the youth hunt, they were either poaching, or setting a really bad example of trespassing for their kid. REALLY disappointing.

The sad part is that if they had come to me and asked permission, I would have let them on, and probably even offered to help them call one in.

Meantime I need to start making a back up plan for tomorrow to get Katie on a bird. Bummer


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

That really stinks. I hope you can come up with a good back-up plan. Good luck to you and Katie.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

And so it begins.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is BS!! I would see if you could not locate who it was personally. Good luck!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would bet money its someone you already know, maybe even an adjorning property owner or someone with access to his property.


----------



## stripper (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a kick in the pants, now go find her another bird and good luck.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

We went up this morning and even though we didn't find any toms in the mood to talk, we were still able to call in 3 hens, hike around and enjoy the outdoors, and see 3 moose, 20 + deer, marmots, ducks and 2 sandhill cranes. Basically we saw everything except what we were looking for. But Katie had a blast and will be going again in 2 weeks.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> by WasatchOutdoors on Sun May 02, 2010 3:54 pm
> 
> We went up this morning and even though we didn't find any toms in the mood to talk, we were still able to call in 3 hens, hike around and enjoy the outdoors, and see 3 moose, 20 + deer, marmots, ducks and 2 sandhill cranes. Basically we saw everything except what we were looking for. But Katie had a blast and will be going again in 2 weeks.


Still sounds like you had a good day in the woods! Good luck on your next outing!


----------

